# New Woodturners Club-N.Houston Area



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

fyi for those on the north side of town........gb

----- Original Message ----- 
> From: Steve Russell 
> To: Ron Clift 
> Sent: Monday, January 14, 2008 10:19 AM
> Subject: Steve Russell, Lone Star (North Houston/Woodlands Area)
Woodturners Club
> Meeting News!
> 
> 
> Lone Star Woodturners Association
> 
> 
> January 14, 2008
> 
> Hello to the group,
> 
> I'm very pleased and excited to announce that plans for the new Lone
Star
> Woodturners Association (The Woodlands/North Houston Area) American
Association
> of Woodturners Chapter is moving along nicely. We are now at the
point where we
> need to get together for an informal meeting to discuss the formation
of our new
> woodturning club.
> 
> I think it would be great for all of us to get together, so we can
meet everyone
> and share our ideas about starting our new woodturning club. I want
to keep this
> meeting easy and fun, so I'm thinking we could get together for and
hour or so on
> Saturday, January 26th at 10:00 a.m. That gives you two weeks before
our meeting,
> so hopefully you can rearrange your schedule and sneak away for an
hour or two. 
> 
> Chris Hartley has graciously offered to allow us to meet at the
National Museum
> of Funeral History, 415 Barren Springs Drive in North Houston. Here
is a link
> with a map to the meeting site: 
> 
> http://www.roadsideamerica.com/geo/showMap.php?attractionNo=2226
> 
> We will be meeting in a classroom in the museum and we will have
coffee and fresh
> doughnuts on hand during the meeting. If you need further information
on the
> meeting location, you may contact me at 936-321-2475.
> 
> I have received the informational packet from the business office of
the AAW on
> how to start a new AAW Chapter. The national AAW office fully
supports our new
> club formation and has offered to help us in any way to get our club
up and
> running.
> 
> It's a very simple procedure to form a new AAW chapter. We will
discuss all of
> the specifics at our meeting. We will also discuss officer positions,
dues,
> meeting locations for the first few meetings, club bank account,
times for the
> meetings, club newsletter - mail/email, adoption of a logo and an
official name
> for the club. We also have to agree on a set of bylaws (I have a
simple fill in
> the blank set from the AAW that we can adopt) and any other
miscellaneous items
> that need to be discussed.
> 
> Please attend if you can and help us to get our club up and running.
If you will
> be attending, please let me know so we can make sure we have enough
refreshments
> on hand for everyone. If you cannot attend, please email me and share
any
> thoughts you have with your ideas or desires for the club. Remember,
this is
> going to be "Your" club and your opinion and thoughts are greatly
appreciated. 
> 
> If you have not yet sent me an email with your contact details,
please do so.
> Include your name, address, phone (residence and cell if desired) and
preferred
> email address. All contact information will be kept strictly
confidential and
> will only be used for club business notifications. If you have any
questions,
> please do not hesitate to contact me via phone (please leave a
message on the
> recorder if I'm not in, or if I'm in the studio working), or email me
at
> [email protected] Thanks and I look forward to meeting
each of you at
> our meeting on January 26th. 
> 
> Sincerely, 
> 
> Steven Russell
> Eurowood Werks Woodturning Studio
> 22 Thornbush Place
> The Woodlands, Texas 77381
> (936) 321-2475 Residence and Studio Phone
> 
> P.S. I would like for us to have our first official club meeting
sometime in
> March, which should allow us to plenty of time to get everything set
up and
> squared away. If you know of any potential woodturners in the North
Houston,
> Woodlands or surrounding areas who might be interested in joining our
new club,
> please contact them and let them know we are setting up a club in
their area and
> invite them to attend a meeting. Thanks in advance and all the best
to you and
> yours!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Steve and Chris both do some nice work. That is just to far for me to go. Need one down here in Galveston or closer anyhow


----------

